# ça m'est égal /Je m'en fiche



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*ça m'est égal *= Je m'en fiche. ( familier )

direi: Per me fa lo stesso/non me ne frega


----------



## Forgetmenot

Yo direi "me ne frego" o "no me frega niente" ma l'italiano non è la mia madrelingua, allora non posso essere certa, anche se l'ho sentito...


----------



## brian

_ça m'est égal_ non mi sembra molto volgare come espressione, perciò ti suggirerei _per me è uguale / non m'importa _("ça ne m'importe pas"). _Fregarsene_ invece è un po' più volgare come espressione...

Però come sempre dipende dal *contesto*.


----------



## Forgetmenot

E vero, hai ragione, Brian.


----------



## Necsus

Anche 'non me ne importa niente', o 'non m'interessa'.


----------

